# Dutch video "We Hunt"



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Beautiful short video about hunting featuring a WHV. 
http://vimeo.com/79606090


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful! This makes me miss home (I moved from the Netherlands to the US almost three years ago).
I love the wirehaired vizsla in the movie! So gorgeous! Hopefully my shorthaired v will grow a thicker coat if we ever move back


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that fantastic video.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Very cool. I enjoyed that a lot.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Very enjoyable and well done narration.

Makes me want to get out in the field this Sunday. 

If any HFV member in Northern California would like to join Bailey and me drop me a PM.

You can shoot a camera or gun. Your choice.

RBD


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad you guys are enjoying it! 
The sentiments about conservation and partaking in the cycle of life, both the good and bad aspects are so wonderfully expressed by the narrator. It's amazing to see people from all walks of life and parts of the world arrive at essentially the same conclusion. Certainly that respect is taught and passed down, but I think if you took someone completely divorced from that, you know some drone climbing the corporate ladder, and stuck them out in the field as a hunter or a farmer for a year, they would say the same things about thrills, sorrow, and responsibility. 
At least I hope I can understand once I get out in the field. 

RBD, I hope to take you up on that offer sometime in the future. My older sister and brother-in-law just moved out to the Sacramento area this week. Maybe Scout and I can get out for a visit next year.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a beautiful video... Very well done!! 

It really took me back to my own hunting days as a girl, with my Dad as my teacher. Wonderful, long ago memories.


----------

